# Java-Editor Wahl



## henry681997 (30. Apr 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin ein absoluter Java-Novize, und ich habe viele große Probleme.
Ich will aber nicht sofort aufgeben, und versuche es deswegen nochmal hier.

Ich lerne gerade in meinem Buch etwas über Java, und ich soll jetzt einen Javacode eintippen.
Problem: Es wird kein Editor genannt, und woher soll ich jetzt wissen, wie ich so eine Datei erstelle?
Mein Bruder zeigte mir etwas: Eclipse
Allerdings finde ich Eclipse nicht so gut und versuche dieses zu vermeiden, da die Benutzeroberfläche meiner Meinung nach etwas zu überladen und zugespamt FÜR ANFÄNGER wirkt.
Ich bin von Python gewohnt, das ich einen zuverlässigen Editor habe (Python Shell (IDLE) ), bei dem ich alles selbst eintippen kann, und bei dem ich deswegen viel lerne, und der editor war sehr einfach und leicht verständlich, die sprache an sich.
leider interessiert sich keiner für python, deswegen muss ich wohl java nehmen.

habt ihr einen guten und anfängerfreundlichen editor für mich?
(eclipse geht auch, allerdings wünsche ich mir eine erläuterung zu eclipse, und ich will die automatische erstellung von klammern und sonstigen abschalten, da es mir nicht hilft, sondern mich nur verwirrt, und man lernt nur, indem man alles selber eintippt)

Und meine allgemeine Frage an euch:
Wie kann ich einen Java Code schreiben, was muss ich dafür vorbereiten? (Bitte um Hilfe!!)

Bitte um antwort auf kinderniveau, bin erst 14


----------



## U2nt (30. Apr 2012)

> leider interessiert sich keiner für python


Würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen... Jenach Anwendungsbereich ist Python auch sehr praktisch.

Also ich würde trotz "Anfängersein" versuchen sich in eclipse reinzuarbeiten. Ist _meiner Meinung_ nach die "beste" IDE (gibt ja auch Meinungsunterschiedlichkeiten, z.B. Diskussionsforum über IDEs). Wenn du das wirklich nicht willst... Kannst du es auch einfach über Notepad++ und der Konsole machen, oder dem Java Editor oder Dr. Java (hat glaub ich auch sone Interactive Shell wie Python). 

ABER ich würde dir sehr empfehlen bei eclipse zu "bleiben".


----------



## HoaX (30. Apr 2012)

Es ist nur Text, du kannst jeden Editor nehmen den du willst, sogar MS Word etc. Hauptsache du speicherst am Ende im Text-Format, also ohne Formatierungen usw, und benennst die Datei passend.

Und dass Python keinen Interessiert stimmt so ja auch nicht, z.B. in den USA ist das recht gebräuchlich, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Kevin94 (30. Apr 2012)

Es gibt eine Menge an Editoren, neben dem Standart (Windoof) Editor, gäbe es da zum Bespiel Notepad++ oder Proton mit Syntaxhighlighting aber ohne IDE-Funktionen oder als "Anfänger-IDEs" gäbe es den "Java-Editor" oder (das umstrittene) BlueJ. Ich persöhnlich kann letzteres nur für Anfänger empfehlen, das es wie du bei Eclipse bemängelst nicht so aufgedunsen ist und auserdem eine interaktive Shell bietet, wie bei Python, ein Feature das Java grundsätzlich fehlt.


----------



## El_Rabbit (30. Apr 2012)

Jup

Du kannst jeden beliebigen Texteditor benutzen. 
Das kann notepad, wordpad, winword, vi, gedit, ... sein. Egal was.

Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Datei als *.java abspeichern kannst (mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein Texteditor ein wo das nicht geht).

Am Anfang wirkt Eclipse wirklich sehr überladen, aber selbst ich als fast blutiger Anfänger lerne die Vorteile bereits zu schätzen. Ich behaupte irgendwann wirst du es lieben. Viel Spaß.


----------



## AquaBall (30. Apr 2012)

Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst mit: überladen. (Es ist auch schwierig wenn man als totaler Anfänger als erstes mit der Frage "Workspace" konfrontiert wird, ohne zu wissen um was es geht.)

Aber glaub mir. Eclipse ist das absolut beste für Java.

Wenn du mit reinem Texteditor arbeiten willst, dann wirst du nicht glücklich.
Du wirst 1/2 Jahr brauchen, bis du Fehler findest, 
Eclipse unterstützt dich nicht nur mit farbiger Darstellung der Type (SyntaxHighlighting), sondern zeigt dir Fehler, Tips, automatische Ergänzungen, unbenutzt Variablen, ... an und hilft dir enorm.
Später wirst du mit Eclipse ca nur 50% tippen, von dem was du an Code erzeugst.)

Wenn du wirklich einen reinen Texteditor verwenden willst, dann nimm "NotePad++" (Achtung Nicht "Notepad"). Den verwende ich für alles andere. Der kann auch Highlighting, aber dann stehst du vor dem Problem, dass du eben alles für Java selbst verwalten musst. Sinnlose Arbeit.

Also mein Tip: Such die eines der tausenden Tutorials, und quäl dich lieber eine Woche in die Anfangsprobleme mit Eclipse rein, statt 1/2 Jahr mit Buchstabensucherei im Texteditor.
Ich wette mit dir: später WIRST du auf Eclipse umsteigen.
Übrigens kannst du die ganze Bedienung von Eclipse auch auf deutsch umstellen. 

Tutorials gibt massenweise z.B. Erste Schritte mit Eclipse & JDK einrichten unter Windows 7 - YouTube (ohne das wirklich zu kennen, keine Ahnung, wie gut das ist.)


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Apr 2012)

henry681997 hat gesagt.:


> habt ihr einen guten und anfängerfreundlichen editor für mich?



Notepad++ ist ganz nett, damit hast du im Vergleich zu einem normalen Editor Syntax-Highlighting.


----------



## irgendjemand (1. Mai 2012)

Notepad2 ist auch noch super ...
bietet sogar die möglichkeit den normalen Win-Notepad komplett zu ersetzen ...
und zum compilen nimmst du dann einfach die console *cmd.exe*

sollte eigentlich in jedem anfängerbuch beschrieben sein ...

du könntest sogar das DOS ur-gestein "edit.exe" dafür verwenden ... auch wenn ich bedenken habe was das encoding angeht ...


----------



## henry681997 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich danke für all eure lieben Vorschläge und tipps zum umgang mit eclipse!
dann werde ich einmal blueJ ausprobieren, anscheinend komm ich aber nicht um eclipse drum herum...
was solls, danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mai 2012)

henry681997 hat gesagt.:


> habt ihr einen guten und anfängerfreundlichen editor für mich?


Ich möchte dir den Java-Editor empfehlen. Den benutze ich, um mal auf die Schnelle eine Beispielklasse für das Forum zu schreiben.
Ich halte ihn für den Einstieg durchaus für geeignet. Er bietet neben einer eingebetteten Compiler-Funktion auch Codevervollständigung, UML, einen (unbrauchbaren) GUI-Editor, einen Jar-Packer, natürlich Syntaxhighlighting und einige andere Dinge mehr.


----------



## KingOfExceptions (1. Mai 2012)

Je nachdem, wie erfahren du wirklich schon mit JAVA bist, würde ich dir für den Anfang den ganz normalen Editor von Windows empfehlen und das ganze dann mit der cmd starten. So habe ich das am Anfang auch gemacht. Es hilft dabei, Exceptions besser zu verstehen und Grundlagen zu vermitteln, dass ein Programm z.B. erst einmal compiliert werden muss, Eclipse macht das eine im anderen zusammen. Das kann vorallem zu Anfang sehr verwirrend sein.

Bei Programm über 150 Zeilen würde ich aber dann wirklich mich in Eclipse einarbeiten, hat bei mir auch ein bisschen gedauert, aber es nimmt einem echt viel Arbeit ab und man kann sich dann viel besser auf das eigentliche Programmieren konzentrieren, als dass man sich ständig mit nervenden Exceptions auseinandersetzten muss.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mai 2012)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte dir den Java-Editor empfehlen.


Dem kann ich mich anschließen. Für den Anfang ist der sehr übersichtlich und leicht verständlich.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (1. Mai 2012)

Kann mich eigentlich fast allen anschließen (erstmal Notepad++ oder Notepad2 oder JavaEditor, später dann Eclipse... etc.)! Nur deine letzte Aussage gefällt mit nicht:





			
				henry681997 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann werde ich einmal blueJ ausprobieren



Nein, lieber nicht, ist aber meine Meinung! Sehr interessant für dich: (IDE) BlueJ wirklich geeignet für einsteiger ?


----------



## ThreadPool (1. Mai 2012)

henry681997 hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Ich lerne gerade in meinem Buch etwas über Java, und ich soll jetzt einen Javacode eintippen.
> Problem: Es wird kein Editor genannt, und woher soll ich jetzt wissen, wie ich so eine Datei erstelle?
> Mein Bruder zeigte mir etwas: Eclipse
> Allerdings finde ich Eclipse nicht so gut und versuche dieses zu vermeiden, da die Benutzeroberfläche meiner Meinung nach etwas zu überladen und zugespamt FÜR ANFÄNGER wirkt



Früher oder später wirst du so oder so bei einer der größeren IDE's landen. Dazu gibt es sehr sehr viele Tutorials und How To's zu Eclipse. Zudem hast du noch deinen Bruder der dir wahrscheinlich schnell helfen kann. Und Eclipse ist einfacher als man denkt, man kann Eclipse sehr eingeschränkt verwenden, so dass selbst ein Anfänger nur ein paar Klicks benötigt um ein Projekt zu erstellen und auszuführen. D.h. nimm dir 1-2h Zeit und beschäftige dich mit z.B. Eclipse.

Übrigens wenn du dich weiter mit Softwareentwicklung beschäftigen möchtest wirst du auf wesentlich komplexere Dinge stoßen als die Bedienung einer IDE.


----------



## Reggi (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
naja viele sagen, dass es besser ist erstmal mit einem normalen Editor zu arbeiten und es per Hand zu kompilieren. Ich selbst bin auch noch am lernen, kann dir aber schon sagen, dass es wirklich besser ist. Denn du lernst viel eher, was du wo falsch gemacht hast. Gerade am Anfang ist es doch meiner Meinung nach schwer sich in die Sprache einzuarbeiten UND auch noch die IDE kennenzulernen.
Und wenn in dem Buch nichts übers kompilieren steht kann ich dir die ersten Kapitel von
dem Tutorial sehr ans Herz legen da wird ausführlich alles beschrieben.

Und wenn du anfängst was eigenes zu machen kannst du immer noch die ganzen IDE's und Editoren ausprobieren und dich da reinarbeiten .


----------



## Audifire (2. Mai 2012)

In meinem Buch steht, ich soll Anfangs mit Notepad bzw. Notepad++ arbeiten.
Kompilieren soll ich es dann mithilfe von CMD "javac class.java" und interpretieren mit "java class".
Funktioniert einwandfrei für den Anfang.


----------

